# Poker Table with 3 pc. Dining Topper ....



## tlcpokertables (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi all,
Just wanted to post pics of my last build. Feedback welcome!....


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

You suck. Stop building things, especially wooden things and furniture, and sell all your tools and invest the money in my son's tuition paymen plan...:no:

No, seriously...that is one _awesome_ looking table. The vinyl and the play surface look supurb! And to make it multi-use like you have, and have it come out so well...I am quite impressed. Are you making these for sale, or is it purpose-built to keep your wife happy? Or hey, wait...maybe you are the wife, and you're keeping your husband happy? 

Either way, great job, keep up the good work

regards,
smitty


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

that is awsome!!!! but where do you store those table sections? i sure hope u have plans for matching chairs


----------



## tlcpokertables (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments guys! This is a bit of a serious hobby of mine. I do this on the weekends and nights. I've made about 100 custom tables in roughly 3-1/2 years. Each one different than the last.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Very cool, great job!


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow. Fantastic work. Beautiful table. I like the black velvet paired with the golden color of the oak.


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

Very nice.

Have a question for you or others. My next project is going to be a poker table. Is there a preference now for the shape of the table? I was going to make a octagon (8 Sides). Now I see more of the long oval tables. 
I realize there are two more seats. Is that the only reason for the oval? Just looks to me like the table is too long. I realize that Texas Holdum is hot right now and 10 can play.

The table is a gift for my son. Positive and negative thoughts on the oval vs. octagon?

Thanks
RLH :thumbsup:


----------



## tlcpokertables (Apr 13, 2010)

There is no set preferences or standards when it comes to poker tables. It comes down to your own preferences, how your game plays or to suit the players at the table. In this case, it's whatever your son prefers. 

95% of the tables that I've made, have been ovals, but every single one of them have been different in one way or another. Some people like cup holders...others are dead set against it. Some like racetracks (wood surface between the rail and the felt) and others love "all felt" tables. It's completely up to you.

There is nothing wrong with an octogon table, if that's what you want to build.

Best of luck with your build!!


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

TLC, Thanks for your information. Could you give me the dimensions of the oval table (overall length X width)?

Guess the size and the room will dictate what I'll need to do. 

Again, thanks

RLH :thumbsup:


----------



## tlcpokertables (Apr 13, 2010)

No problem!
The dims of the table in the pic are 43" x 96"......just shy of the size of a full sheet of ply. The missing 5" piece is in the bottom stretcher :thumbsup: ......I'm all about efficient yieldage - :icon_lol:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is great! The finish looks fantastic and the material on the top looks great. I have never seen a table like that. Very cool.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow, I love the poker table. Just one question. Do the cushions get flattened out if the solid top is on for a long time?


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Beautiful table. Just one question. What time does the game start? Great job. 

Red


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

RLHERRON said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Have a question for you or others. My next project is going to be a poker table. Is there a preference now for the shape of the table? I was going to make a octagon (8 Sides). Now I see more of the long oval tables.
> I realize there are two more seats. Is that the only reason for the oval? Just looks to me like the table is too long. I realize that Texas Holdum is hot right now and 10 can play.
> ...


For home poker games the octagon is still the standard. The long table is unique to the "new" game of texas holdem and other games where you do not run out of cards with more than 7 players.

The long table is also more appropriate where you will be using a dealer who sits in the middle of the table and is not a player.

Home games frequently run into problems with using dinning tables and such. These tables are frequently too long for all to conveniently reach the center.

I do not know how the octagon got to be the standard unless ease of building was the driver. Most home games never get over 7 players. Again this is becuase of the number of cards required for many games playes.

Some commercial octagon tables are just too small for 7 players to comfortably sit. Be sure you make yours sufficiently large.

George


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Awesome table! I guess it's my turn to bring the beer?:laughing:


----------



## tlcpokertables (Apr 13, 2010)

Ken Johnson said:


> Wow, I love the poker table. Just one question. Do the cushions get flattened out if the solid top is on for a long time?


No, not really. I think this is mainly because of the way I wrap my rails......VERY tight. If they did happen to flatten out, it wouldn't be all that bad anyway....I build my rails with 1" high density foam, so it will always decompress.


----------



## ave (Dec 20, 2009)

great job :thumbsup:


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

:huh: The Breakfast Club ?? :thumbdown:








sorry, I had to find something wrong with those pictures. :yes:

Beautiful :thumbsup:


----------

